# New Rat Won't Eat



## Tiny Pets (Jul 28, 2014)

I adopted two male rats from a local rescue yesterday, one, Jerry, is eating and drinking fine, but I've never seen the other, Ben, touch the food or drink anything. The pellets they're being given are Oxbow Regal Rat. This morning though Ben took some corn from my hand. Does he just not like Oxbow? He's a very skittish rat, so it could be possible that he's not eating when I'm there I guess, but he's starting to make me worry.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

He might be eating at night or when you're not there. It's a good thing he took corn from your hand, that's a good sign. My boys are very fussy, they only eat their dry rat food when they have no other choice! I've spoilt them as they get little bowls of yogurt in the morning and my daughter always gives something from each of her meals. At night they get rice ( brown rice and barley ) tonight they had some cous cous, peas and corn are a great treat. But the best is the original future life porridge...oh and cooked noodles, especially spaghetti it's like worms


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Congrats on your new babies! How old are they? I just adopted 4 baby girls about 5 weeks ago and it really took them about a week to completely settle into their new home. They were only 4 weeks old when I got them and obviously were not used to living in a cage as big as the double critter nation that I provided them. All 4 of them were so scared that they piled up behind the litter box and would not come out for anything. I really started to worry because I didn't see them eating or drinking. I left them alone but did talk softly to them and offer them treats to try and gain their trust. After a few days, they began venturing out, and after about a week, it's like a switch was flipped and suddenly they were exploring the whole cage. Just give your boys time to adjust to their new home. They won't starve. If there's food available, they will eat it, even if they don't do it in front of you. Keep reassuring them and letting them know you're there when they are ready to begin socializing.


----------



## Tiny Pets (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not sure how old they are, they are definitely young adults but the rescue didn't know what exact age. He started eating and drinking today  I found out that their water bottles weren't letting any water out and when I got a new one it was leaky so I just gave up and gave them a ceramic water dish I had in my extra supplies. So Ben will eat but he grabs the food and runs straight back to the hut he's claimed as his, and he stays in their sleeping all the time and if he ventures out and hears me get up (even if I'm just leaving the room) he'll dart back to it. Any ideas on how to get him to not see me as a threat?


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

It's just gonna take time and lots of reassuring. Go to the cage frequently and put your hands in so he can get used to your scent. Talk softly to him, bring him treats. Don't try to pick him up yet until he trusts you or it could cause a setback and he'll be afraid that you're gonna try to get him whenever you come to the cage. As hard as it is, wait until he comes to you, and he will! I promise! Just be consistent and persistent in going to his cage frequently and letting him know that you're there and not going anywhere. It won't take long for him to begin to trust you.


----------

